# iBook tiger PPC qui rame complètement



## 7leonidas10 (2 Juin 2011)

bonjour,

j'ai récupéré un iBook, le disque dur est quasiment vide, je ne lance pas 36 applications en même temps, et pourtant le petit rame beaucoup. y'a t il un moyen de remédier à ce surplus de lenteur?

autre problème avec internet. J'ai une connexion très rapide chez moi, mais comme la machine est lente... le pire étant pour les vidéos qui sont impossibles à regarder parce que son et image sautent, se décalent, etc... est ce qu'il y aurait des plugins internet pour arranger ça ? ou autre ? sachant que c'est un iBook :

10.4.11 
600 MHz Power PC G3
256 Mo SDRAM

En attendant de l'aide,

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## christophe2312 (2 Juin 2011)

Bonjours
pour la lenteur changement du disque dur par un 7200trs (augmentation de la vitesse de rotation de ton dd interne)
un peu plus de ram
Un 600 parfait pour la lecture de divix , mais maintenant c est un g3 un peu faible pour le surf actuel ( youtube , et le "trop de flash" sur pas mal de site)


----------



## Invité (4 Juin 2011)

256Mo de Ram pour Tiger, c'est théoriquement suffisant (la preuve, il boote ! :rateau mais c'est très insuffisant pour une utilisation normale actuelle.

Pour l'Internet, tu oublie Youtube et compagnie

Pour les DivX, tu n'auras que le son s'il sont compressés aux normes actuelles

Faut pas oublier que c'est un G3 (pas d'Altivec) @600MHz, ça date pas mal quand même


----------

